# [SOLVED] RAM problem



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi there, so my pc is getting old and well, it's failing at some points, with which I mean windows 7 ultimate and my RAM.
So today I bought 2x2 GB of ram, according to the shop seller it was the right type of RAM for my motherboard.
So I put it in and updated my motherboard (P5N-MX) with the ASUS update utility, now, when I go to my computer -> properties, it shows only 1GB and my pc is significantly slower than it used to be.

The RAM that failed was Corsair's VS2GB667D2 (DDR2 667, both of them) and I now got Kingston's KVR800D2N6K2/2G * 2 = 4GB (DDR2 800).

Windows 7's prestation index showed my RAM (Corsair) with a mark of 7.9 (somewhere in 2007) and after that 6.9 (in 2011). With Kingston RAM it shows a 4.5 

Someone got a solution? 
BIOS updated to latest version
CMOS battery is still alive
Hard Disk still has 109GB of 465GB left.
Motherboard: ASUS P5N-MX
O and it has some windows errors, blue screens, for example: bad pool header, memory dump

Please help!


----------



## 4fuzzyID10T (May 19, 2011)

*Re: RAM problem*

The mobo you does support your new RAM, however it sounds like the RAM is bad or faulty. Try running a memtest Memtest86.com - Memory Diagnostic on your Kingston RAM., also try one stick in different slots, and then try the other. Make sure your BIOS is reading both sticks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: RAM problem*

Is the RAM amount correct in the BIOS?

Test each RAM individually in each slot to see if detected correctly.

Is this the same problem that you had with the Corsair RAM? Issue may be with the slots on the motherboard.


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

I have a yellow and a black RAM slot in my motherboard, when I put it in the yellow slot my mobo gives the 'there's no RAM bleep error' when I put it in the black slot it starts up fine but only shows 1GB.

When I had the corsair in, they were partially working, my computer crashed like every 15 minutes or wouldn't even start up, but it did show 4GB.

How do I fix this?
Or do I have to buy a new motherboard?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: RAM problem*

During memory testing with that board there were some Kingston brands that had issue and failed in certain slots.

If the motherboard recognizes the correct amount with another brand then it could be incompatible RAM.

When you had the corsair installed did you run Memtest86+ to test it?

You may want to return the RAM and test another brand.


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

I haven't run any memory test on my corsair RAM

I went back to the shop, they sold me one side RAM which could be the cause of the problem, so they sold me double sided RAM, since my mobo (P5N type) doesn't support one side well. My corsair was dual sided.
I put it in and my Windows is literally falling apart, so I had a hard time starting my computer (crashed 13 times).
It now shows 2GB of 4GB, which is still nothing compared to the Corsair's 3.3GB of 4GB.
I bought Kingstons KVR800D2N5K2/4G (2*2GB)


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: RAM problem*

Test the RAM individually in the slots.


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

Hi guys, due to windows failures, I reinstalled my pc with Vista, which gives me a lot less bluescreens, updated to latest version etc.
Well I got another bluescreen, with 4 possible causes of the problem: 

ERROR MESSAGE:
Although we know that the issue is caused by a hardware component, 
the failure report contains insufficient information to deter which hardware component causes the issue.
The issue may be caused by one of the following hardware components:

RAM-memory (Random Access Memory)
Systemcard
CPU (Central Processing Unit) 
Power supply

which is well, almost the entire computer lol

I also ran Windows' Memory Diagnostics Tool which told me nothing was wrong xD

I will try switching the RAM slots tomorrow


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*

That Kingston ram is not compatible at all, here is what is:
Kingston Technology Company - Kingston Memory Search - Search Results for:


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

Dang, stupid shop employees telling me that I can use it. Alright, I will go back to the shop tomorrow, please don't close the topic 

By the way, do you think DDR2 800 is compatible with my computer?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM problem*

Memory Standard for the ASUS P5N-MX is DDR2 800(O.C.)/667/533 
Maximum Memory Supported is 4GB (2X2GB).
The Kingston RAM is compatible but OC'ing is required to achieve that speed.
Does the shop offer any other brands than Kingston? G.Skill-Mushkin-Corsair are good performance RAM. For standard use, Crucial is very good.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*

Believe who you like, if the Kingston site does not show compatible, then it isn't IMHO. Ram is never an issue of strictly speed, the vendors are saving us both time from guessing i.e. oc would make it work, and there are enough options there at Kingston to choose from that we know are guaranteed by Kingston to work from their configurator.
If it were me, I would go with one of these anyway:
Computer memory upgrades for ASUS P5N-MX Motherboard from Crucial.com
Crucial shows some 800 speed ram on their site above but they almost always show higher speeds possible than other sites.


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

I'll ask the vender if he could order some Crucial/Corsair RAM tommorow. Thanks for the support so far


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*

Welcome hang in there...I have never seen Crucial fail in my experience. I have all kinds of issues with Corsair which I used to use years ago.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM problem*

The RAM worked in your Mobo so it is evidently compatible as noted in your OP.

Personally, I have to favor the Mobo manufacturer for reliable info about their product: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P5N-MX

Any good PC shop should handle at least one of the brands I mentioned. Good Luck and please let us know the outcome.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*

Not sure I consider it working if 1 Gb shows out of 4. Maybe some of it is working, which is not unusual when the ram is incompatible?


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

I've got another, second problem, bluescreens, I just deleted windows 7 and istalled windows vista because of the bluescreens, but they keep on coming, could this tell something about my RAM or about an other hardware component? :S


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*

Bad or incompatible ram is the most common cause of bsod's and we already know something is wrong with your ram.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM problem*

What are the Error Codes on the BSOD?
Are you using the old RAM or the Kingston that was problematic?


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

The Corsair RAM that failed simply crashed without blue screen, the Kingston RAM always shows blue screens before crashing, the causes are oftenly .sys files, but also BAD_POOL_HEADER, IRQL_NOT_EVEN and a lot of different ones


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: RAM problem*

Are you sure the memory's voltage is correct. Check the sticks for what it's rated at and then go into your BIOS and set it to that. In your BIOS go to Avanced then Jumper Free then it's somewhere in Memory Timing. Sometimes the AUTO selection for voltage can cause problems.


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

I don't think that's the problem, when I remove 1 RAM piece from my black RAM slot, it will give a 'no RAM detected' error, so I think it is just the brand, but I will take a look at it


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: RAM problem*

Are you using 2 sticks of dual channel memory cause they have to be inserted into opposite slots to work. In other words, not side by side.


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

Yes, I do have 2 sticks of dual channel RAM, they are currently inserted like my Corsair RAM (the right direction) When I have 2 sticks of RAM in it shows 2GB of 4GB, when I have 1 stick in it shows 2GB of 2GB


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*



Amd_Man said:


> Are you using 2 sticks of dual channel memory cause they have to be inserted into opposite slots to work. In other words, not side by side.


I think you mean same color slots because some of the newer boards have them side by side now and you spot that by color of slots. I just looked at the board and it only has 2 slots, 1 yellow and one black.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: RAM problem*



Rich-M said:


> I think you mean same color slots because some of the newer boards have them side by side now and you spot that by color of slots. I just looked at the board and it only has 2 slots, 1 yellow and one black.


Yes that's what I meant. Thanks. Darn things change every month eh?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*

Well fairly often for sure!


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

Well, went back to the shop, they don't have any other brand than Kingston lol.
Also, they want to get rid off DDR2 RAM, so they don't want to have anything in stock.
So he ordered some Corsair DDR2 800 2x2GB of RAM, he "couldn't" order Crucial RAM, which is kind of awkward.
O, btw, I have less bsods when I have less hardware components in my computer, of course this is connected to RAM too, but could it have something to do with my mobo, which may be disfunctional? :S


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM problem*

Standard for the ASUS P5N-MX is DDR2 800(O.C.)/667/533. 
Personally, I would have gotten 533 or 667 for that Mobo to avoid problems.


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

I'll see how things work out, otherwise I'll switch back to the DDR2 667


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*



Tyree said:


> Standard for the ASUS P5N-MX is DDR2 800(O.C.)/667/533.
> Personally, I would have gotten 533 or 667 for that Mobo to avoid problems.


I think that you are right and could be why Kingston didn't show any 800 speed ram on their site for it.


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

All BSOD's stopped after I unplugged my webcam and Microsoft's IR Receiver


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

Now this is getting serious...
My BSOD's stopped when I unplugged some of my peripherals.
Now my (Start -> Computer -> Right click -> Properties) and my control panel stopped working. Also Windows is giving this error every 2 minutes: "The installation program for Windows-modules stopped working and was closed."
O and my valid product key for Windows Vista stopped working?? Windows is telling me that I might be a victim of software piracy, which isn't true since I bought this pc and never had problems with the product key before.

Anyone has an idea? 
I don't think this could be solved by just replacing the RAM, could it?

PS: still waiting for my RAM to arrive at the shop.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*

Actually yes it could be caused by ram....have we checked for malware?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*

Yes check for viruses and second dont even use the windows score thing it doesn't mean anything and its very innacurate.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*

Use Malwarebytes : Free anti-malware, anti-virus and spyware removal download to check for malware please.


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

I use Malwarebytes monthly, or when I have malware on my computer, but when the heavy crashing began, I ran it, and it found two trojans (registry) errors, which it took care off, also I had Avast 5 Pro installed, which detected nothing, also deinstalled JAVA since a lot of viruses pass through JAVA. But everything right now should be fine?

The shop called me 7 minutes before they closed -.- So I will get my Corsair RAM tomorrow!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*

You need java on most websites, what is important to do is make sure it is always current so you need to reinstall that.


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

Well, I think you mean JavaScript, I have a bad experience with JAVA, so when I need to install it, I will install it, but not permanently.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*



mattieman said:


> Well, I think you mean JavaScript, I have a bad experience with JAVA, so when I need to install it, I will install it, but not permanently.


No I don't and what you uninstalled has to be java language (runtime) which is used on almost every internet site, so that is very foolish. Java script is not a program you can install or uninstall.


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

Yup, you're right, though I actually never use websites with JAVA, if the website wants me to use it, I'll install it.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*



mattieman said:


> Yup, you're right, though I actually never use websites with JAVA, if the website wants me to use it, I'll install it.


I seriously doubt you are right as it is used on most websites.


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

I'm a webdesigner, if I need something that I could do with JAVA, I'll do it with JQuery, AJAX, JavaScript, PHP or Flash, personally I think JAVA is getting older.

Went back to the shop, my RAM arrived, so I opened the package, plugged it into my computer, and well, it still says 2045 MB available, 1 GB used, so 1045 MB free.

Package says: Corsair 2*2GB DDR2, 800 MHz modules XMS 2 (DHX technology), but my computer says: 1*2GB DDR2, 400 MHz module o and it's DRAM ("XMS2 Performance DRAMs"), not RAM, could that be something? :S


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM problem*

By all means try the Crucial s wrench97 suggested. Crucial is the most reliable for compatibility and standard use.


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

Well, if I want the Crucial, I have to order it by myself, which means that I'll have to bring the RAM back, and I'll receive a 80 euro coupon. I will ask if he could order the Corsair DDR2 667 for me, originally installed in my pc.


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

Or do you guys think it might also be my mobo?
Since I tried 2 type of RAM brands and both worked only half


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

Went back to the shop, after heavy argueing I got my money back, I will go to a computer specialist shop, Paradigit, who'll check my entire system on voltages, failures etc.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*

Good for you, keep us posted.


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

So, a few months ago I used Speedfan on my computer to look at my processor temperature etc. I notices that my processor was almost always around 65 degrees celsius, of course I thought like what the heck?
So I tried some methods on cooling it better, but after a busy period I forgot all about it.

My computer is diagnosed with dust xD, the last time I cleaned it, was like 1.5 years ago so yeah. The dust actually caused it to short circuit pretty much all of my mobo, graphics card, RAM, HDD etc.
RAM = causing blue screens and crashes.
HDD = causing loss of data.
CPU = pretty much burning itself up, slow etc.

So I don't really know if this could be it, since I also can't open my computer->properties and control panel. And I get a Windows install-module failed ERROR, but, no malware.

I really hope this could be solved by just getting rid of all the dust, they are cleaning my computer for free, though I don't even know them 

BTW: They tested my RAM on voltages and failures etc. They told me that nothing's wrong with them.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*

all you need to clean out the dust is a can of compressed air and you should be doing it regulalrly not every 1.5 years especially if your in a dusty environment. Dust can cause computers to overheat.

BTW never use speedfan for temperatures as it can be very innacurate. Use Real temp or hardware monitor but the BIOS is always most accurate.


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

Hi guys,

I wanted to tell you that I'm very grateful for all the help.
My computer still has the RAM slot failure, 
with which this topic also began.
My graphics card crashed on my last boot, 
now it works again, but Windows also didn't want to boot up,
my HDD formatted itself, I tried to recover the files on it with Recuva,
but it seems everything just disappeared, without leaving a mark.
So I'm kind of done with this computer,
today I'll get a new one, the Acer Aspire M3920 desktop.
This computer is done, I could replace the HDD, mobo and look if that would work out,
but I'd rather buy myself a new one, since this computer is like 5 years old now.
Once again, thanks for all the help!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*

Please save yourself the agony and avoid Acer and eMachine (same company). You are jumping into an open pit with that one.


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

Why?
This computer hits #1 in our country's computer shop rankings,
they have excellent service.
What kind of agony could I get with an acer computer?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*

Any mention of Acer here:
Performance Desktop PCs
Best Mainstream Desktop PCs
Budget Desktop PCs


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*

acer are rubbish.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: RAM problem*

Acer are junk.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM problem*

You will end up with the same agonies with any OEM PC. They use lower quality parts and are very unfriendly to upgrading. The best option is to build yourself or have one built at a local PC shop.


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

Well, I only have 1 bad quality part, me graphics card, but hey, what did you expect for 800 euros? 16GB of DDR3 etc.???


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*

a hard drive can't format itself.

if you have a bad ram slot then its your motherboard thats the problem

why do you need 16GB ram? nothing can use that much ram unless your running a system designed for heavy video editing most apps and games cant use more than 3GB


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*



mattieman said:


> Well, I only have 1 bad quality part, me graphics card, but hey, what did you expect for 800 euros? 16GB of DDR3 etc.???


It sounds like you have another bad part because if the ram slot does not work then the board is NG.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM problem*

If no RAM works in a particular slot, and you need that slot, you need to replace the Mobo.


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

Guys, now you're referring to older problems, a few posts ago I said that I wasn't gonna try replacing parts again, the thing was 5 years old, USB slots stopped working, if you hit my computer the power supply cable would fall out. So I bought a new one, but some guys were saying that my new computer, brand: Acer, is ****, but I asked them what to expect for 800 euros.
I have good quality parts in it right now, the computer shop where I bought it, replaced some parts with good quality parts, if you look this computer up on the internet, you will see entirely different specs than the specs I have.

Specs:
CPU: Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz 3.40GHz
RAM: 4GB DDR3
System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit
Graphics card: AMD Radeon HD6570 1GB (not the best, I know)
HDD: 1TB


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*

When you say you replaced the parts, what is the psu now? Motherboard? Those are the things that suck the most. Well and 1 tb Seagate or Samsung hard rive I bet too?


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

Well, it seems noone knows what type the mobo is, but what I do know is that I have a Sandy Bridge chipset, a H67 Southbridge and a IT8727 LPCIO? PSU: CoolerMaster ...W Extreme Power+ Power Supply. I don't know how much Watt it is, I could look it up when I find my screwdriver set.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*

download cpu-z and run it it will show your motherboards name.


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

Well, just like I said before, Acer's Aspire M3920


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*

after two minutes on google I found that your acer aspires motherboard is an intel H67 1156 socket mobo.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*

Well I am completely lost now. I am not sure if there are problems or what they are and if you have the new Acer now and still have problems with it. Could you state now exactly what problems you have with which pc you are running, new or old?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM problem*

As above ^
Please posy your "complete" PC specs ( Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU) and state precisely any issues your are experiencing.


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

omg xD
I think I explained it wrong somewhere.
I replaced my defect with a new one, there's nothing wrong with it, 
but someone started a conversation on Acer's failures and bad quality parts,
I never mentioned any problems with my new computer.
I was just thanking you guys for helping me out so much.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: RAM problem*

Ok that was just a sanity check.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM problem*



mattieman said:


> omg xD
> I think I explained it wrong somewhere.
> I replaced my defect with a new one, there's nothing wrong with it,
> but someone started a conversation on Acer's failures and bad quality parts,
> ...


I would assume we can close this thread now?


----------



## mattieman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: RAM problem*

Yes, I think so.
Thanks again for all the help


----------

